# Test E  gains slowing down:(



## quakedout (May 24, 2004)

Hello,
Well i have a week and a half left on my first ever cycle which started with dbol @40mg ed weeks 1-6 and test e 1-10wks.I find my strength gains really slowing down at week 8 even my insane wood i was getting everyday is almost zero.I'm running qv enantate250 and i checked the lot number and seal so it's real.

But man,things have really slowed down.Next cycle i will run it with something else along with the bionabol which blew me up


----------



## LAM (May 24, 2004)

what is the weekly dose of the enanthate ?


----------



## quakedout (May 24, 2004)

500mg weekly.Mon and thursday 250.My bench went from 230x4 to 253x5,deadlift 368x8 to 408x8,military press 150x3 to 168x3.Weight has gone up though as has body composition.


----------



## Power Rabbit (May 24, 2004)

My guess is you slowed down because you finished the dbol....you prob didnt have much of a net weight gain for the last few weeks cause when ya stopped the dbol you lost alittle bloat and water weight...and most of your strength gains prob came from the dbol....this is expected to happen...you aint gonna gain as quick with just the test, but the rest of your cycle isnt really for that....the rest of the cycle in my opinion is to keep an androgen in your system while your body gets used to the huge change it was just put through by your big mass builder(in this case the Dbol)...I think the post cycle crash would be bigger if you didnt do this and ran Dbol or Drol to the end of a cycle


----------



## quakedout (May 24, 2004)

Makes sense.Do you experience similar with test?Geez i love dbol.


----------



## Michael D (May 25, 2004)

I thought test was supposed to be the deal with weight gain and strength?


----------



## Mudge (May 25, 2004)

If your strength is going down something is wrong with your training.


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (May 25, 2004)

Either your training or diet is jacked if your losing strength on cycle. Or I suppose your gear could be bunk. Are you eating enough calories? Are you getting enough sleep? Those would be my first two likely suspects of losing strength.


----------



## quakedout (May 25, 2004)

Guys my strength has not gone down,it's just slowed.I was adding 5# to the press and bench continuosly until the 8 week mark,now i have been microloading about 2#s to keep the weight moving.Do you think my routine is flawed?I was maybe expecting too much,i have been hitting the iron for 6 years.Thanks for the replies guys.


----------



## JerseyDevil (May 25, 2004)

Where did he say he was losing strength?  He said it was slowing down.  Test is the king, but it is possible to plateau a bit after taking a 17aa oral like dbol.  I'm betting if he continued the cycle for 4 more weeks (not recommending that necessarily), he would still make slow, but steady, more keepable gains.


----------



## quakedout (May 25, 2004)

Hi Jersey!Is your test/mit cycle over?Hope you made some great progress brotha

Funny you mention 4 more weeks(i have enough test for my next cycle)but injecting is getting to be a chore now.I will just wait for my next cycle and run it with another injectable along with dbol.


----------



## JerseyDevil (May 25, 2004)

Oops, didn't see that response.  Yo Quaked, wassup?  My first cycle with test enan got derailed cuz I believe it was bunk.  In my case I kick started with m1t for 4 weeks and after I stopped it, my strength and weight started to go down. That was the telltale sign for me.  I gave up on the test e after 8-1/2 weeks .  I switched to test prop only and after 3 weeks I'm seeing nice gains.  Going to go 10 weeks, and thinking about adding winstrol for the last 4 weeks.


----------



## JerseyDevil (May 25, 2004)

If you think injecting is a chore now, try running prop .


----------



## quakedout (May 25, 2004)

Geez that sucks.Glad you got a hold of some real stuff.Good luckyou are going to make fantastic progress!


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (May 25, 2004)

Hey JD what brand Enanthate did you run?


----------



## JerseyDevil (May 26, 2004)

I prefer not to say. Reason being, it is a highly regarded ug lab, and as far as I know, no one else has reported any problems.  Maybe for some strange reason I just didn't respond well to t enan, or I was unlucky and got a problem vial.  Also, long story, but I got in contact with the lab and told them my problem.  They said they would replace it free of charge, they just wanted to know the batch number and who the source was. 

I asked for test prop instead, and the guy sent me THREE bottles of their t prop, got it two days later.  So since they gave me great customer service, and I'm not positive it was a problem with their product, I don't want to tarnish their name.


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (May 26, 2004)

Hey thats cool. Atleast they corrected the situation to keep you a customer and to show you they care. I would have expected the same kind of treatment. Hope the prop works better for you.


----------

